# Trying some new things....



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are a few of my newest creations.....still made out of wood as I haven't quite made the "mold and resin" jump yet.

This first one is a Musky bait, trolling or casting made out of Alaskan Yellow Cedar, 7" long and 2 1/2oz. I got the idea from a striper bait I saw once and figured it would be good for Musky. I have been messing around with some snakeskin scale patterns and this is what I came up with. Great action on this bait.










These next couple are my new deep bodied shad baits, 2 1/2" 1/2oz out of white cedar. They really have much better action than the shad rap style I have made for years with a bigger side profile.


















These next few are a smaller version of some of the Norweigan style baits I posted earlier. They are 3 1/2'' and 3/4oz out of western red cedar and both deep and shallow models. I can't wait to try some of these for Walleye as they have the good "Walleye Wobble". You'll have to excuse the glare.

































I'm glad some of you got to go to the Lure Making Seminar put on by Vince and Tigger. I don't think you can find any better teachers or nicer guys. I wish I could have made it.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rod, this last batch is truly beautiful. I really love the new designs you've come up with. The orange/gold one in the sixth picture down is just flat awesome. I knew you were up to something...I hadn't seen you posting much lately!

Your lures were a big hit at the seminar yesterday. John and I spent a lot of time talking about them and your unique style of painting them. I cherish that Bass-A-Matic Jr. you sent me, and I'm having a hard time telling myself that I could actually fish with them. I know, I know, you really want them to get wet, but I keep looking at them and saying, "I _can't_ fish that one, and how could _anyone_ fish this one, and..."   

I'm going to put together a package for you shortly and get it in the mail. 

Beautiful batch of work, Rod.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Rod - STUNNING. pete


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Rod, I like seeing the new design's your work is alway's top shelf. The paint work on these is by no mean's ,"production"! Great stuff!!! That first one look's like scale tipping, and that Orange,green,striped,dotted number---WOW! Awsome work, thanks for sharing.
Douglas


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rod---awesome bunch of lures you have there...I really like the first one and the second from the last blows me away--definitely my favorite! Great job!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Rod!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic. Vince showed me the lures that you sent. Incredible all the way. That little crank......... WOW. They were a hit.

This batch ......... wow. I love them ALLLLLLLLLL. Butt I really like that orange one! What a great batch of baits!!!!!!!!

I have never seen a curved body jointed crank. It has to have Mombo wobble! Your paint jobs are incredible to. To see them in person is something else! Major complex paint patterns!


Side note: Pete I have now an understanding of the size of your baits. I would have no fingers left!!!!!!!! LOL You must have been a surgeon!

I was neat having Rods,Rowhunters, Etches, and Hazmails baits on the table. All the styles and colors.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Tigger /Vince - I just hope someone got something out of it , and from the posts/ pics here, looks like it was a hit - I toyed with the idea of sending something over, but the 1 - 2 week flight time caught me out. Loved the story of the kid, that's made it all wort it, I bet he will remember that for the rest of his life- great stuff. pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

'Zoom' Rods lures, they look even better, you would not think that possible- great work. pete


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome looking baits. I'm with TIGGER... That orange bait is HOT!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I think I am doing good when I finish a steelie jig in under an hour, then I look at all the lures you guys make and i'm blown away great work to all you guys.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate it. I love making new baits, I very rarely do the same thing twice unless it's for a customer or it really hammers the fish. Keeping it fresh is what it's all about for me.

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Rj, just plain awesome, love the shapes and the paint is breathe taking, love the mr wiggley knock off, bang on the mark, think it will be a big producer for you, and the other small chubby guys baits # 3 and 4 are dead on carp look alikes(the body and head not the colurs lol) best carp looking profile crankbait i have seen, 

Etch


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Man! I love that orange one. I stared at it for 15 minutes! Just AWESOME!


----------

